# Any special "hints" for shopping?



## JPAZ (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi all,

I am going to be in NYC for a few days, soon. I just might happen to wander into a few stores like B&H and Adorama to look around (  ) . Any of you have any helpful hints? I know I will be like a kid in candyland until I calm down. There is nothing specific that I _need_ but lots I _want_ like a 70-200 f/2.8 ii or a 300 f/2.8 ii (notice I did not say lots that I can afford). Thanks.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi Jpaz.
Yes advice for the shops you are talking about, deep pockets full of money! ;D

Cheers Graham.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Nov 11, 2013)

As a poacher turned gamekeeper the advice I would offer is:

'professionals like yourself', 'thats for the beginners' or 'folk who know what they are doing'..

are all affirmative, glib ways of charming you into upbuying or buying the most expensive filters, or the warranty.

Be wise. Sales guys admire nothing more than the colour of your money and they use every trick in the book to see it.

Decide what you might realistically pay for something you realistically want. Buy nothing else, spend nothing more.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 11, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> There is nothing specific that I need



My first thought on advice might be catch a show, see the lights, a good meal.

If you don't "need" it, don't buy it.

"Browsing" is for Ladies looking for something they're not sure they want, reasonably certain they don't need, but have a compulsion to test the credit card limit (My apologies if you fit into this scenario, other advice might be useful, but I know it would be ignored).

Think about what you "Need" to add to your Kit, research it before leaving, go to the particular shop that has that particular item that you "need", treat the whole situation as a planned mission (have a back up plan), wear blinkers or at least dark glasses, complete the mission, go home & enjoy.

If you choose to ignore this advice, revert to the afore mentioned back up plan, a large limit on your credit card, Good Luck, not likely but always welcome.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 11, 2013)

Use them to look at everything, for instance it is shocking how slow the AF is on the 85 f1.2 MkII if you haven't used one; 12 fps on a 1DX is a scary cool thing, as is panning in one shot and every image being sharp and in focus; try the 70-200 with a 1.4TC, it makes an astonishingly good 280 f4; the 600 EX RT flashes are beyond amazing when you use the radio mode etc etc. You have to check bags unless they are camera bags, you can try any lens on your own bodies and with your own cards.

BUT don't buy anything there if you live in the USA, they will charge you NY sales tax and it is non negotiable in both stores, it is however negotiable in other big advertising NY stores who will do cash discounts. Most items ship free from the biggest two and if you live outside NY and NJ you are not charged sales tax.

If you don't live in the USA you can apply for the tax refund, but be aware if you do this you will need to get the forms signed by your native Customs and Tax department and pay the relevant import duty.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 11, 2013)

I can only add to what has been said. Going into B&H without a fairly clear view of what you need, can drive you in two directions. One is the overwhelmed direction, in which you, because of the unbelievable vastness of their offering, end up not able to decide on anything. The other is the shoppaholic direction, where you meet this very motivating sales person and end up with loads of expensive stuff you actually don't need.

If you have doubts on what to get, make sure you give yourself the time it takes to examine and try out the goods. This is not always easy, with an impatient sales person on the other side of the counter. 

But the best advice is probably what Edward gave. If you don't go to NYC very often, enjoy the city and all it has to offer, and order the equipment by mail order.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## JPAZ (Nov 14, 2013)

Ah, pilgrimage completed. Spent some quality time at B&H and Adorama, both. Handled some gear for which I have an interest. Now, I'll go home and be able to "pull the trigger" on those items, online, when the right deal comes along.


----------



## Bright Flash (Nov 15, 2013)

Do your home work, have a dream but do not buy until you have a realistic purchase list with price targets. The web is a wealth of info about each equipment, the good news and the bad news. Black Friday is a great time to buy at lower prices. Free shipping and lower/no taxes are common. Let us know about your experience.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 15, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> Ah, pilgrimage completed. Spent some quality time at B&H and Adorama, both. Handled some gear for which I have an interest. Now, I'll go home and be able to "pull the trigger" on those items, online, when the right deal comes along.



Well done JPAZ, that's the way, research, look, touch even smell, but hold off the buy part until you get the deal you want on the gear you need.

I am impressed.


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 15, 2013)

Likely a dumb idea, but what if a few of us gave you a list and you showed up and said dude, what is your best price on 3 300 2.8 II's, no crap, just best price and I walk right now. US warranty. And I want 2 shipped.

Any chance of that working?

sek


----------



## ewg963 (Nov 15, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> As a poacher turned gamekeeper the advice I would offer is:
> 
> 'professionals like yourself', 'thats for the beginners' or 'folk who know what they are doing'..
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## ewg963 (Nov 15, 2013)

Eldar said:


> I can only add to what has been said. Going into B&H without a fairly clear view of what you need, can drive you in two directions. One is the overwhelmed direction, in which you, because of the unbelievable vastness of their offering, end up not able to decide on anything. The other is the shoppaholic direction, where you meet this very motivating sales person and end up with loads of expensive stuff you actually don't need.
> 
> If you have doubts on what to get, make sure you give yourself the time it takes to examine and try out the goods. This is not always easy, with an impatient sales person on the other side of the counter.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 15, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> Ah, pilgrimage completed. Spent some quality time at B&H and Adorama, both. Handled some gear for which I have an interest. Now, I'll go home and be able to "pull the trigger" on those items, online, when the right deal comes along.


Lucky you ... I always wanted (and still do) to visit B&H superstore. and play with some of them awesome camera gear ... heard some really great things about B&H super store ... one day I will visit (at least that's the dream)


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi Folks.
Ignorance is bliss, see before Jpaz went and looked he only wanted the listed items, now he has held them he now knows that he needs them!  

Cheers Graham.



JPAZ said:


> Hi all,
> There is nothing specific that I _need_ but lots I _want_ like a 70-200 f/2.8 ii or a 300 f/2.8 ii (notice I did not say lots that I can afford). Thanks.


----------



## JPAZ (Nov 15, 2013)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Ignorance is bliss, see before Jpaz went and looked he only wanted the listed items, now he has held them he now knows that he needs them!
> 
> Cheers Graham.



Good sir, you are a very wise man. I have been and do remain a victim of our "illness" and you all have it too!

BTW, maybe we ought to do a survey. Maybe instead of 3 of the 300 f/2.8's maybe it would be 10 or 20. That would probably get us a buck or two off the list price.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 16, 2013)

Just remember that they are not open on Saturdays...... you don't to walk over to visit and find the doors closed...


----------



## jonathan7007 (Nov 17, 2013)

Although the OP has been and gone there is one thing I'd add.

I love looking for new entries or ideas in lighting rigs and accessories, lightstands, connection goodies, clamps, fittings, light modifiers, reflector kits, etc., that are impossible/difficult to judge in an on-line picture. Sometimes new tripod heads. 

The heft and finish of the metal, the new ideas you get for your own work, etc., are valuable input, even if you wait to buy the same gear on line later. Tripod heads are especially a "feel" purchase. Less so the legs. I love all this stuff. For my work the ability to light ANYTHING is what I sell, kinda. Everyone has a camera these days, but few can show up with all this lighting gear and set it up to get a promised "look". You can't usually buy this just before a shoot, either.

OTOH, cases and carry bags in camera stores are often WAY overpriced unless you need to hike to a location shoot into Patagonia on a rainy day with a lot of assistants carrying the gear after being dropped off among the icebergs for a salt-water-spray run into shore on a Zodiac. Come to think of it that sounds like fun. The assistants carrying part. <grin>

Anyway, I love visiting big well stocked camera stores and small specialty retail photo stores too. Just visited Burlington, Vermont, and there's a tiny store, "LeZot" with very professional gear right there! So it isn't a NYC-only kinda thing.


----------



## JPAZ (Nov 17, 2013)

OP gone? Nah, just perusing. We don't have this kind of "mega-store" where I live although the local chaps can be very helpful. I do buy much of my gear online but the ability to handle gear and talk with a salesperson (my cynical-watch-out-for-urge-to-make-a-sale alarm sounds loudly) is of value so I do purchase from the local bricks and mortar shops, as well. They can't often beat the online guys but they do deserve to make a living and I value their help.

The beauty of the pilgrimage is that I can go home and buy online from these NYC stores without guilt so I've no issue with browsing and looking. In fact, nobody in my locale has an Intuos that I could handle but now, I did at B&H. If I purchase, I'll probably do so through them.

My assistant, well, still beautiful but, it was raining today, so they wisely stayed home. Just me and my stuff wandering with my finger on the shutter and an alternate lens in the bag. Sometimes the "overpriced" bags are just perfect, at least for carrying gear


----------

